# bowfishing



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

*Anybody wonder what big fish are being shot around this area here are a few. I had the privilege of bringing the* *RIVERS EDGE PRO STAFF BOWFISHING TEAM out this past week for a bowfishing dvd and had a pretty good success at doing so. we had a great time in shooting some monster fish. I dont have all the pictures yet off the cameras and not all emailed back to me but here are a few.some of the rays were 70-90 lbs. We shot three over 100lbsand one was a new record.The one outside gulf breeze bait and tackle was a new bowfishing WORLD RECORD. 137.9lbs. The sharks we shot off alabama were some nice ones. One was a bull at 125 lbs a couple of black tips at 90-70 lbs and alot of barracudas off the wrecks.. All in all it was a great time and cant wait to do it again.also anybody who would like to make a trip out this is the time to do so. The Fishing is really good. If you would like to read more there is a write up on the bow.fishingcountry.com web site under (rivers edge productions) then(florida trip 08 & new bowfishing record) Take care.. MIKE*


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

sorry these pictures may be bigger..


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

again


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Good gosh man! You guys are really hunting down some big rays when you're out! I bet the one in the second pic is the world record. What do you guys do with them afterwards? Do you give them to the local shark fishermen? Or do you really make some mock Scallops out of them? Great job!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Holy cow, those are HUGE!!! Congrads on the record! I too would be interested in what happens to those mammoths when ya'll are done with em.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Fertilizer.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats some BIG A$$ rays right there!!! Congrats on the record


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Imagine what one of those would do if you stuck a gig in it. It would be a new way to WATER SKI!!!:doh


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

That's some good eating right there.......:hungry


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

we did scallop some of them. the rest were steaked out. Been thinking of starting a chum bussiness next year. If your not trophyhunting for them I could average about 100 rays a night and that would make alot of chum. and rays are a good chumming agent I here. would anybody be interested in buying chum If I started making it? just wondering I know that the summer is going to be winding down but I was thinking the shark fishing tournament guys next year would be interested in some and could sell all the way to 55 gal at a time...


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

Those big bottom rays bring cobia...I wouldnt kill too many.. And I have seen bigger ones


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

I might be alone in this opinion, but I sure as hell hope you don't kill a hundred a night just to make some chum...what a waste of an awesome fish. :boo


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Your the reason why gigging has a bad reputation. Come on dude. Why kill off our valuable marine resources just to make chum. Freaken dirty. Go after good eating fish with limits.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

There's plenty of menhaden (pogies) for chum. Shoot a few rays to eat and leave therest alone!!!:nonono


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure if I understand bowfishing, not for food that is. I was watching a bowfishing show on tv where they were shooting gar and carp in the river. They simply killed them and discarded them to the bank. That turned my stomach to see such waste.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Killinghundreds of edible rays a night(and throwing them away) just because they are easy prey and you want something to shoot your bow at is bullshit. If you want a challenge shoot at mullet. 

And eat what you shoot!


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

Well I never said I was shooting a hundred a night. you guys are for sure misinformed about what you are saying, sure there are the a**holes that shoot fish and dont do anything with them. like any other thing like shooting a deer at night just for fun or catching aload of fish and letting the go to waste of throwing them back.those people are out there.. Ive only shot a hand full of rays this year and they were all for trophy size not numbers. If you guys would do some research you would find that the the southern,and cow-nosed ray family are very overpopulated and are *EXTREMELY* detramental to the ecosystem in these large numbers. a school of cow-nosed rays can wipe out a complete oyster bed in a matter days what do think happens to all your bait fish and game fish when they are killed off..... There is a reason so many fisherman catch rays all the time when fishing. because the rays are over populated and are eating everything.... when I was out two weeks ago the game and fish stopped me.. when I told them what we were doing all they said was, finally.... they understand how destructive that species is and how many there are. sure If i wanted to I could shoot everynight till i was bored but thats not what I do. So some ofyou guys can get off your ban wagon and do some reseach and then we can have a conversation. when You assume that we DONT eat our kill thats just an ASSUMTION. your more than welcome to come check my freezer anytime.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

You implied that if you could get a chum business going you could shoot 100 a night and could supply 55 gal drums of ray chum. That doesn't sound like eating what you kill tome. I don't see anymore rays (when gigging) now than I was seeing 30 years ago so I don't see where they are damaging the eco system.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

"If your not trophyhunting for them I could average about 100 rays a night and that would make alot of chum. and rays are a good chumming agent I here. would anybody be interested in buying chum If I started making it? just wondering I know that the summer is going to be winding down but I was thinking the shark fishing tournament guys next year would be interested in some and could sell all the way to 55 gal at a time..."

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl17_lblFullMessage>"Well I never said I was shooting a hundred a night. you guys are for sure misinformed about what you are saying, sure there are the a**holes that shoot fish and dont do anything with them"

"You assume that we DONT eat our kill thats just an ASSUMTION"

Are you smokin crack? First you say you could average 100 a night then when we quote you, yousay we are misinformed...I guess you eat 55 gallon drums full of chummed up ray...you just don't make sense??? And you are right there are a**holes out there that shoot fish and don't do anything with them!


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

well what Im trying to say Is that If I did shoot a (100) rays a night (which isover limit anyways)that I would use the Rest of the ray as chum not the whole thing.. That is *my fault.* The rest is always scalloped out and sold thats what we always do... MY point was Im always getting slamed for shooting rays or any other rough fish and people take the point of Im wiping them out and there arn't enough to shoot with out overkilling them. I have been shooting fish Ethically for over ten years now and have always been a responsible sportsman. I just take offence when people assume that im irresponsible when out fishing.. Sorry I got over excited yesterday in My responce that is my fault. And Im glad that you guys are also concerned about our rights to fish and watch out for these things. Its me being on a bowfishing site for ten years now that has me this way. when we get 10-20 peta assults or antis a week slaming us and causing problems. Its them who are uninformed and I Assume that most people are that way also. Just believe whatthere told without doing any reasearch for themselves. Not trying to start fights just trying to have a good time while im in this world. thanks guys for keeping me in check.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

New Wave, glad you posted a good response, almost all of us on here try and protect our little piece of paradise and we all are very opinionated (sp) and tend to speak up if we something wrong. As you can see from your initial post most of us will applaude you when you catch or shootmonster fish, but at the same time most of us will flame you if you knowingly do something wrong. Anyway good luck bowfishing and I am pretty sure we saw you the night you shot those monsters, I was anchored up right at dusk just off the sandbar off the old coast guard station in a Grady White with a cobia tower shark fishing, we moved later to just west of the Ft. Pickens pier inside the bay...ya'll came by us with all your lights on and literally lit up the entire bay. I wish I had of taken a picture of your boat, it looked like the spaceship from close encounters of the third kind! By the way why do you have like a large hoop/circle of rope lights on the back?


----------



## MillerLicous (Jul 15, 2008)

That lights up his fan.....But I think you guys are all misunderstanding what hes saying....He said he COULD shoot a 100 a night not that he is.....And who really cares there is a limit on them and I am sure he wouldnt go over that limit so if your not happy with him shooting them and making chum or whatever he is doing with them then complain to someone who makes the rules not him.....But New Wave lol Ill support ya man HATE those damn things especially when im wade fishing so kill what you can and waste nothing man....Thanks


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

SAVE THE GENTLE RAYS..........WHAT'S NEXT DOLPHINS??


----------



## MillerLicous (Jul 15, 2008)

Those people are crazy they are gonna end up like the croc hunter.....:reallycrying


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Man that looks like fun.


----------

